# Rats+Renting



## shantyana (Mar 8, 2008)

Does anyone here live in an apartment? I currently live in an apartment (with my mother) and pets are not allowed, although we have small caged animals. Has anyone ever had trouble finding a place that allows rats or other small animals?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

YES, sometimes big problems!! Why? Rats have a social stigma attached to them as being bad and evil. It's best to ask your potential landlord if they allow small caged animals, or guinea pigs. If they say yes to that then they have to allow rats also. Don't say the R word.. they will almost always say no.


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with lovin. Also, "pets" usually refers to cats, dogs ect. Usually caged animals are more of a "decoration" (snort)- legally speaking. I myself am not supposed to have pets, but I have 4 rats. Legally my landlords couldn't do too much, but they might make my life miserable, so I don't tell them  But, if a place says that they accept pets, legally it means ANY pets. You could sue if they turn you down because of rats.


----------



## shantyana (Mar 8, 2008)

:lol: I was considering that... not saying rats but saying "small caged animals such as gerbils, hamsters, guinea pigs, etc...".


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

shantyana said:


> :lol: I was considering that... not saying rats but saying "small caged animals such as gerbils, hamsters, guinea pigs, etc...".


I've rented twice now, once in an apartment and now a house, and have had no problems with my rats. Management was very much aware of what kind of pet I had, I never had to pay a deposit, and the maintenance guys loved them. :lol: 

But yeah, ask if they allow "caged pets" just to be safe.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

The apartment we lived in allowed cats and dogs, but only up to a certain weight. So if the contract prohibits a specific animal or something, yes, they can say not all pets. Read the contract and find out. When you fill out your pet deposits you have to list the type of pet too. Don't lie to your landlord!

You cannot sue an apartment complex if they don't allow a certain pet, if it's written in their contract.


----------



## shantyana (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I am currently living with my mom but I think it's something to consider in the future.


----------



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

I live in an apartment that allows cats and dogs but I never really said anything about my rats... we sneak them in and out every weeked to visit my parents by hiding them in my laundry basket!


----------



## shantyana (Mar 8, 2008)

S-Harkey said:


> I live in an apartment that allows cats and dogs but I never really said anything about my rats... we sneak them in and out every weeked to visit my parents by hiding them in my laundry basket!


 :lol: 

The only problem with that for me is the local rescue and shelter calls landlords. There are pet shops but I am trying my best to stop purchasing from there. I will try to find local breeders. Anyone have any tips? Classifieds such as Craigslist?


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

shantyana said:


> S-Harkey said:
> 
> 
> > I live in an apartment that allows cats and dogs but I never really said anything about my rats... we sneak them in and out every weeked to visit my parents by hiding them in my laundry basket!
> ...


Honestly...good for them! If people adopt a pet they are not allowed to have, and the landlord finds out, how many of them do you think will move to another place (probably more expensive), so they can keep the pet? Its in the animal's best interest for them to do that. I don't think anyone should be sneaking around with their pets. It's better to be up front and honest - you never know, you might convert your landlord to a rat lover.


----------



## shantyana (Mar 8, 2008)

jesirose said:


> shantyana said:
> 
> 
> > S-Harkey said:
> ...


I understand what you are saying, I would try my best to find a pet friendly, RAT friendly place or try to persuade, make the landlord understand. However, it seems a bit difficult with the misconceptions people have about rats.


----------



## Raven-Eve (Feb 25, 2008)

Our apartments allow cats, and small caged animals. As we just moved in on the first of March, I look foward to the weeks ahead, when I will becoming mommy to two female ratties ^_^.Most apartment around columbus ohio allow at least small caged animals, such as rats.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I think most people can be easily educated  They're only ignorant about rats because no one has told them differently. If you'd told me last year that I'd have rats and be completely nuts about them, I'd have said YOU were the one who was nuts. A little education and experience can do wonders


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

shantyana said:


> Does anyone here live in an apartment?


Yes, we just moved into one. But does the management really need to know about the rats? They're in a cage, for goodness sake. It's not like they're going to escape, run rampant, and cause destruction? Just avoid telling management about em.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes, they do need to know. You CAN be evicted if you are housing animals when you shouldn't be. It's very much within a landlord's right to not accept any animals, or only accept certain animals. It's most likely in your rental agreement, AKA lease, and you agree to the terms when you sign it. It's a legal binding contract, and sneaking in animals breaks the contract, which legally gives you no grounds. The landlord then has every right to tell you to get out... Because you broke the contract, they don't want to run the risk of keeping you around, if you're going to break a legal agreement. If you're "lucky", they'll give you the option of giving up your animals instead of eviction... If you consider that lucky, anyway. Most people can't move on a whim, so they do give up their animals.

Many rescues and shelters DO check, and I'll tell you why we do...

Because we get in the animals who are surrendered by people who snuck them in and got caught. Rather than get kicked out, the people give up the animals. The ones who loose in the situation are the animals. We see it happen over and over. Many of us call landlords for this reason, because we DON'T want them to end up in a bad situation, when most came from a bad situation. I don't know what other rat rescues say, but I ask if they are allowed small, caged animals. I never say rats because of the misconception.

I don't preach to anyone who sneaks in animals, but I never had any problem keeping hamsters and rats in leased places. But I made sure it was allowed, too, AND it was written into the lease. I'd never, ever do it any other way.

An animal is an animal. A landlord has every right to decide what rules to set in their complex/house/whatever. If you don't agree, then you shouldn't live there.

And always, ALWAYS get everything in writing, especially when it comes to keeping animals in rented places.

Edit: I've also seen it happen in the rat community, btw. On other forums, there have been at least a few people who were evicted, or threatened of eviction when it was found out they were sneaking in pets. It does happen, and it can happen, and it may happen to you. As I said, a lease in a legal, binding contract. Breaking your lease is grounds for eviction (and worse, actually...). If you sneak in animals of any sort, PLEASE have a backup plan... Someone you can count on to care for your animals, in case you're found out. It could, very well, happen. If you take the risk, then take the responsibility to have a plan in case they find out.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry to double post, but here's some helpful articles. They may be somewhat geared towards cats and dogs, but all the same still applies with caged pets, more or less. 

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/r...to_finding_animalfriendly_rental_housing.html
http://www.listnow.com/helpingpaws/articles/article_279.html

Here are sites you can search for pet-friendly apartments (make sure any do allow caged animals as well).

http://www.homewithpets.com/
http://www.peoplewithpets.com/
http://www.petrent.net/


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Well they allow cats and dogs for sure here... I'm not sure about the rest of the whole least junk. (I'm not the one who had to sign papers...)


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Most likely, if they allow cats and dogs, caged animals aren't a problem. They can still come back with, "you didn't tell us about these animals," but you're more or less *somewhat* safer than if they don't allow animals at all. If they charge a pet deposit, though, and you haven't paid for it already, it's more of a sticky area.


----------

